# Nook...and kindle.



## ladynightshade (Apr 2, 2009)

I wasn't sure where to put this, so I'm putting it here. I just bought a nook -prepares for the barrage of chants of traitor- I still have Eros! my K2, but I needed a second reader as I and my husband can't fight over the kindle all the time! And with moving to japan soon I thought it best to have one with wifi capabilities too, so you know what i'm now bipartisan. Like my home, i have a mac and a PC and now i have a Nook and Kindle. 

The nok, at first tooling around, is pretty cool. Though with all the extra crap installed it takes for ever to boot up, it's a little smaller, a little heavier, and a little confusing to navigate at first. Though as you et  used to the slow processing times it's not all THAT bad. I'm still adie hard kindler, but i am glad I own both. It's not bad for a first gen device, and some things are clearly knock offs of the K2 but not bad. The selection of covers right off the bat is pretty good, but not really the GREATEST. 

So, for right now I will quote my sister "Sis, it's the same heroine, just a different needle."


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Really, the main reason that I loved my nook was the great deals that could be had on Fictionwise. Now, with the Agency Model firmly in place, they have canceled the Buywise Club, and before long they will probably stop sending out any discount coupons. It's a shame, I got some excellent deals when purchasing a large number of books.

Fortunately, I do have hundreds of books on my nook already, perhaps by the time I read them all the publishers will change their business models.


----------



## dlafavers (May 4, 2010)

Link to information about publishing on the nook:

http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/2009/11/enter-nook.html

Cheers


----------

